# What Is The Difference Between...



## pops6927 (May 15, 2020)

...Smoking and Grilling?  They are both performed on similar grates with a heat source! 

TEMPERATURE!

Smoking is performed at lower (usually under 300°, around 225° to 250°) temperatures with Indirect Heating source, whereas Grilling is performed at (400° - 500°) much higher temperatures with a direct heat source!


----------

